# Looking for a Female that is Civil



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have be lurking for a long while and can not seem to find the answer to this question. First off, I absolutely positively no intention on breeding, I have only respect for those that know how to.

I need a female that can bark and hold her own behind a fence. Show teeth, look like she means business. She does not need to bite for real, or even for sport. Just want to prevent any further break ins to my property. 

I want a working lines, high drive dog. I have had working lines MALs in the past, and my current MAL is 12 years old, and I am afraid, he may pass away soon. I also have a one year old male GSD, and we are training regularly, but he is a prey monster, but no civil side. 

I am in the Maryland area. I have looked at rescues and countless puppies. But they are not a good fit. I would prefer a female a year old or so. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I would contact this breeder. I've always liked what I've seen/got out of them. website is out of date, but they are usually good at getting back to emails. 
Alaska Dog Boarding & Training


----------

